# BodyBuilders Who Died of Steroids. RIP



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

*BodyBuilders Who Died of Steroids. RIP*

https://youtu.be/bDAT-XTjBSw


----------



## solidassears (Jul 31, 2017)

Pretty sobering; one hell of a lot of men dying young.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Pretty sobering; one hell of a lot of men dying young.



pretty ironic hearing Mike Matarazzo saying all of that (he died to, heart problems), I met him in the early 90's he was a really cool guy.


----------



## solidassears (Jul 31, 2017)

Prince said:


> pretty ironic hearing Mike Matarazzo saying all of that (he died to, heart problems), I met him in the early 90's he was a really cool guy.



Damn, that sucks.. Makes you wonder what kind of cycles they were running


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Damn, that sucks.. Makes you wonder what kind of cycles they were running



He did a ton of HGH and ate a ton of red meat, his favorite was Taco Bell that combined with AAS its no wonder he died young of heart problems.


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2017)

I wonder if they knew they had issues ?

Especially the ones that had heart attacks.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 18, 2017)

I feel likes its diet more than aas IMO. added with aas worse maybe but alot of meat is far worse than cycles ( without toxic orals) IMO
i know few people that had heart attacks that dont lift much and all under 40, dont use aas but do eat alot of meat and/or fast food. and mainly not obese


----------



## botamico (Sep 28, 2017)

Eating good clean meats is always helpful whether you are training or not. Exotic meats tend to work better, especially if you hunt and prepare  it yourself. Processed foods are the worst with the additives and who knows what else.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 28, 2017)

botamico said:


> Eating good clean meats is always helpful whether you are training or not. Exotic meats tend to work better, especially if you hunt and prepare  it yourself. Processed foods are the worst with the additives and who knows what else.



or a pure veggie diet with no meat, even better IMO


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2017)

as long as you stick to lean meats like fish and chicken it should not be an issue.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 1, 2017)

Eye opening no matter what way you look at it.

Keep up with doctor appointments and bloodwork everyone!


----------



## yogiart (Oct 23, 2017)

I heard that Rich piana had good blood work before he died. This is a scary thread!


----------



## yogiart (Oct 23, 2017)

To the best of your knowledge, what these guys have in common? high doses of gear, many years of unhealthy diet, using unconventional and non tested drugs, etc?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2017)

yogiart said:


> I heard that Rich piana had good blood work before he died. This is a scary thread!



His days were numbered, 300lbs at age 46 and god only knows what kind of drugs he was using besides just AAS.


----------



## yogiart (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## flood (Nov 3, 2017)

Of course most of us know of other lower profile BBers who died. Piana and Azzyz type guys who are known on the net.

I want to think it was diuretics that did most of those BBers. But as I age it seems time to get wise.
I stopped eating grass fed organic beef so much since I'm not ketogenic.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2017)

yogiart said:


>



that was good.


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 7, 2017)

yogiart said:


> I heard that Rich piana had good blood work before he died. This is a scary thread!



He never posted it as far as I know.  He went to the clinic and had bloods drawn on camera and said he would post results. Then he died before posting them. Plus he was a bit of a tweeker. Plus if it's true about the lbs of PMAA in his arms and shoulders that i a huge issue.  It goes everywhere.  All of it doesn't stay where injected.  It goes into the vasculature and wreaks havoc.  There was probably a lot going on with that guy including enlarged heart from heavy use and carrying all the weight plus the strain of narcotic stimulants.  Probably Dallas McCarver was an insulin overdose.


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 18, 2017)

Feeling, sad to know that, and It's true that steroids badly effect on human health and it may cause to death. RIP


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 21, 2017)

Tons of red meat. omg  





Prince said:


> He did a ton of HGH and ate a ton of red meat, his favorite was Taco Bell that combined with AAS its no wonder he died young of heart problems.


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 21, 2017)

common reason heart attack.


----------



## FUZO (Nov 21, 2017)

mikephilip said:


> common reason heart attack.


To much of everything and not taking care of yourself. That's the one thing I do every 3 months blood work chest stay all the texts my Doc is cool like that

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 21, 2017)

RIP...

For all : So how do you think it needs to act after 40 while doing BB? How often needs to blood tests and check the heart and liver? Share your personal opinion.


----------



## FUZO (Nov 21, 2017)

CRAZY DOSER said:


> RIP...
> 
> For all : So how do you think it needs to act after 40 while doing BB? How often needs to blood tests and check the heart and liver? Share your personal opinion.


I'm 49 50 around the corner,Blood work every 4 months and what ever else test your  Doc will do for you 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

